# Made my own Hardware Website



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey everyone probably not posting this in the correct place im just posting to say iv'e made my own website its nothing spectacular and not a lot on there at the minute and was just wondering if any guys n girls wanted to come accross joing and i dunnor use my site lol i will say one thing im not setting out to replace or even compete agains tpu, i just wanted my own tech site.  the link is www.hwsupersite.co.uk


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2010)

One thing i'd recommend is learning HTML code and instead designing your own web page from the ground up, cause i really don't like those designs that come with the sites that allow you to make a web page.

For me it can really be hard to migrate to a different site to, i mean what does that site offer that i can't get here at TPU or other well known tech sites that i read. It's good that you want to make a tech site, but i think you need to get some guys together with the skill set to make it awesome, especially if you really want to be of the caliber of something like TPU. You're gonna need a lot of resources.


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 15, 2010)

Well i choose to use joomla for my CMS simply becuase I dont know anyone who would be willing to help me and i have just started my uni course which i will eventually learn CSS, HTML and PHP and loads of other internet languages so hopefully then i will be able to develop the site further but at the minute i cant. Thats why i was hoping people here would help make it work.


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 15, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> One thing i'd recommend is learning HTML code and instead designing your own web page from the ground up, cause i really don't like those designs that come with the sites that allow you to make a web page.
> 
> For me it can really be hard to migrate to a different site to, i mean what does that site offer that i can't get here at TPU or other well known tech sites that i read. It's good that you want to make a tech site, but i think you need to get some guys together with the skill set to make it awesome, especially if you really want to be of the caliber of something like TPU. You're gonna need a lot of resources.



It was said that it's not meant to compete with TPU.
Some sites that are not as grand as TPU still have nice communities that it's nice to be a part of. It's a bad mentality to be of the opinion that anything but the best is rubbish.

@NathanXtremeOC: I'll visit your site to give it just that one more hit at least for support, and maybe I'll even like it and stay. 

EDIT: I have one too (although not reviewing hardware) if you'd like to see it: Game-SAit, and everyone is welcome, but it's more targeted towards the Southern Africa (SubSahara) region.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool, could be a nice little site   One bit of advice, knowledge has a 'W' in it


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 15, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> One thing i'd recommend is learning HTML code and instead designing your own web page from the ground up, cause i really don't like those designs that come with the sites that allow you to make a web page.
> 
> For me it can really be hard to migrate to a different site to, i mean what does that site offer that i can't get here at TPU or other well known tech sites that i read. It's good that you want to make a tech site, but i think you need to get some guys together with the skill set to make it awesome, especially if you really want to be of the caliber of something like TPU. You're gonna need a lot of resources.





inferKNOX said:


> It was said that it's not meant to compete with TPU.
> Some sites that are not as grand as TPU still have nice communities that it's nice to be a part of. It's a bad mentality to be of the opinion that anything but the best is rubbish.
> 
> @NathanXtremeOC: I'll visit your site to give it just that one more hit at least for support, and maybe I'll even like it and stay.



Wow, inferKNOX, I think you may need to re-read the post by CDdude55, with an open mind.

My take on his post is; usually canned websites don't draw a following.  That you need to make it stand out, if , you want to draw people and keep them.  
Sorta, constructive criticism.

And, where did he call it rubbish or even imply such?

And, CDdude55's last statement would be right on, considering the statement made at the site, see below in red.

Quote from the about:

About The Supersite for Hardware

The aim of The Supersite for Hardware is to become one of the top technology website’s on the web and used as a knowledgebase for all from beginners to experts. The site will be covering the latest technology news, tutorials for beginners, intermediate users and expert uses, reviews on a range of hardware and a friendly forum community and more will come in the future.

BACK on topic:

@NathanXtremeOC> Goodluck with site.  Keep us updated.  You never know, it might take off, like a Pet Rock or, even like Twitter.

Yeah, HookeyStreet beat me to the spelling thing. 
Make it look professional, to be professional.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 15, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Yeah, HookeyStreet beat me to the spelling thing.
> Make it look professional, to be professional.



Exactly m8.  You can spot a bad site a mile off because of dodgy spelling


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll join and help you out. Though you gotta make me a moderator


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 15, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> It was said that it's not meant to compete with TPU.
> Some sites that are not as grand as TPU still have nice communities that it's nice to be a part of. It's a bad mentality to be of the opinion that anything but the best is rubbish.
> 
> @NathanXtremeOC: I'll visit your site to give it just that one more hit at least for support, and maybe I'll even like it and stay.
> ...



If he is serious about making a great site, then i would recommend what i was saying in that post.

But again, he doesn't have to take my advice. I'm just throwing it out there if he really wants to make a proper hardware site in my eye.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 15, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> One thing i'd recommend is learning HTML code and instead designing your own web page from the ground up, cause i really don't like those designs that come with the sites that allow you to make a web page.
> 
> For me it can really be hard to migrate to a different site to, i mean what does that site offer that i can't get here at TPU or other well known tech sites that i read. It's good that you want to make a tech site, but i think you need to get some guys together with the skill set to make it awesome, especially if you really want to be of the caliber of something like TPU. You're gonna need a lot of resources.


Very much.. it needs to have something unique to it in order to stand out, otherwise, it will be just like them blog sites.. too a plenty, that the chances of people reading the print on my shirt is higher than a site's visit mark.

Too saturated the web is, you need to come up with something unique or your left with scraping the bottom of the net barrel (or whats left of it). Heck even a site that featues babes and tech already exists.. maybe try something like trannies and hardware.. dunno.

And yeah.. Static HTML is not enough if you want to go ground up. nobody does static pages anymore thats way back early 90s.. everything is dynamic on the net.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 15, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> EDIT: I have one too (although not reviewing hardware) if you'd like to see it: Game-SAit, and everyone is welcome, but it's more targeted towards the Southern Africa (SubSahara) region.



Now that`s a gr8 site !


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for everyones input im open to suggestions and everything and im not too great with it all so all the help is apprecitated, like i stated just started uni and i dont really know much about web hence the reason i have joomla and phpbb installed they are integrated so if anyone wants to help feel free easy to catch me on nathanhoughton@live.co.uk via email or IM

Thanks everyone

P.S im also looking for news posters


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm gonna join up now - nice little UK based site to frequent 

Are there any plans for affiliation with TPU in the future? There's potential for a good UK based site, maybe constant links for the newest GPU-Z, competitions, etc.
Maybe in a years time or whatever, a UK B/S/T section (not UK only, but UK mainly)?


EDIT: Also, in the Login page, you need a 'Create New Account' link  Took me a few minutes to find how to create an account.


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 15, 2010)

hey what does affiliation mean i have no idea i know how noobie of me, and okay thanks for the user creation advice will do that now


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 15, 2010)

NathanXtremeOC said:


> hey what does affiliation mean i have no idea i know how noobie of me, and okay thanks for the user creation advice will do that now



Affiliation means kinda connected, communicating with each-other. TPU being a world-wide site with GN.net, could also have a UK affiliate. I'm trying to think of what your site could do different to TPU; something new.

The big problem with UK at the moment is prices compared to other parts of the world. Maybe you could do something that concentrates on the best deals to get stuff in the UK? Or maybe offering advice on avoiding UK prices; getting certain things (like CPU's) from abroad?

A way of doing something that TPU doesn't (also avoiding ending up a gaming forum) might be an idea?


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 15, 2010)

haha yeah definatly well im currently writing a guide on how to build a computer and im thinking of doing various guide and stuff i know its nothing major but atm thats all i have time for  and affilation would be cool 

@ scaminatrix what do you think to the new login and register on the menu?


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 15, 2010)

good luck bro there have been tons of guys started their own site. you really need to work and stick with it. i had one but just started posting my reviews on sites forums instead, much easier to manage then a website.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 15, 2010)

NathanXtremeOC said:


> haha yeah definatly well im currently writing a guide on how to build a computer and im thinking of doing various guide and stuff i know its nothing major but atm thats all i have time for  and affilation would be cool
> 
> @ scaminatrix what do you think to the new login and register on the menu?



Yea I like it; the thing I've seen on most sites is a 'Create New Account' link on this page; it's how I'm accustomed to creating a new account, following a link on the Login page.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2010)

NathanXtremeOC said:


> hey what does affiliation mean i have no idea i know how noobie of me, and okay thanks for the user creation advice will do that now



it's basically some sort of cooperation. 
when talking between hardware sites usually the sites put up a link to each other somewhere and thats really it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 16, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> it's basically some sort of cooperation.
> when talking between hardware sites usually the sites put up a link to each other somewhere and thats really it.



W1z, what gave you the idea to start TPU?


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 16, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Wow, inferKNOX, I think you may need to re-read the post by CDdude55, with an open mind.


LOL, soz guys if I came off sounding hostile, didn't mean to. 
Just wanted CDdude to cut him some slack... coz... *sniff* ...I'm emotional about these things since I'm in kinda the same boat. *snort*
It's hard to advertise and try get guys to come over and have a look without infringing on other site's rules, etc, know what I mean?

@francis511: Thanks... we're trying. 

@W1zzard: I think the great question still is, did you already know what you were doing when you got TPU underway, or was it learn-as-you-go?


----------



## qubit (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats Nathan! Your site has a great name, which is the first step in making a site to come back to. May it become really successfull! 

I've just registered as *qubit*.  It's nice to be in at the start of something like this.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 16, 2010)

I registered, too, as 95viper.
See you there and here and a couple of other places.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 16, 2010)

How did you do the website???
Anyway Congrats


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 17, 2010)

just bought some web hosting setup joomla and phpbb edited some css for the both of them and added integration still a lot of work to be done but thats understandable and its a learning process for me too


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 23, 2010)

Nathan, I noticed the site has been down for maint. and you haven't posted on TPU since the 21st of September; although, you dropped by on the 14th of October.
I hope everything is going ok with your website project.

Let us know how it is going...


----------

